# Solved: Warning in IMGBurn: "SPTD Driver" ??? How to uninstall that?



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Friends
here's an obscurity: I love IMGBURN, but apparently due to some other package I either have, or had, loaded, I get a warning every time I do a project now, which reads:

"_Duplex Secure's SPTD Driver can have a detrimental effect on performance _"

Can someone tell me about this? what is the *.inf or .drv file name? And what package may be the offender? I'll be glad to dispense with it if I had a little info

thx
Z


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

File is at c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys
Uninstall Daemon Tools. Use Gizmo Drive instead.

Also: http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/faq


> Q: How can I disable SPTD on my computer to check if it causes problems?
> 
> A: If your system has some problems with SPTD installation you can do as follows:
> 
> ...


Easy.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

yep. thanks!
all done. no more warnings.


----------

